# Question



## Zapote (Dec 13, 2010)

*Good day[/B every one. I am new here. Been going to the Yucatan since 2006. Now making the big step of moving full time, as my wife retires in March 2011. I was reading this forum some time ago and someone mentioned a site that helps with questions as to real estate firms to avoid or look for, etc etc. I cannot seem to find that thread again. Any help is much appreciated. Joseph & Susan*


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pending move. We neither promote nor criticize commercial businesses and may remove posts that do that sort of thing. However, a poster might respond to a direct question asking for a recommendation in a particular area. As you probably know, there is no regulation of real estate agencies in Mexico and no requirement that they disclose anything. So, 'caveat emptor'.


----------



## Zapote (Dec 13, 2010)

*thank you*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pending move. We neither promote nor criticize commercial businesses and may remove posts that do that sort of thing. However, a poster might respond to a direct question asking for a recommendation in a particular area. As you probably know, there is no regulation of real estate agencies in Mexico and no requirement that they disclose anything. So, 'caveat emptor'.


Thank you for your reply. Hope to hear from members regarding these issues.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Zapote said:


> *Good day[/B every one. I am new here. Been going to the Yucatan since 2006. Now making the big step of moving full time, as my wife retires in March 2011. I was reading this forum some time ago and someone mentioned a site that helps with questions as to real estate firms to avoid or look for, etc etc. I cannot seem to find that thread again. Any help is much appreciated. Joseph & Susan*


*

Zapote: 

We have purchased homes in Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas over the past ten years. We have also spent considerable time seeking a home purchase in Mérida and other parts of the Yucatan Peninsula including Yucatan, Quntana Roo and Campeche States and we opted for Chiapas but that is not the point. If you wish to purchase real estate on the peninsula, go there; live there and look for places to buy as time goes by. Otherwise, you will be screwed by real estate agents specializing in screwing auslanders I promise you. Be patient and use your brain or walk away with empty pockets. Your choice.*


----------



## Zapote (Dec 13, 2010)

*much obliged*



Hound Dog said:


> Zapote:
> 
> We have purchased homes in Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas over the past ten years. We have also spent considerable time seeking a home purchase in Mérida and other parts of the Yucatan Peninsula including Yucatan, Quntana Roo and Campeche States and we opted for Chiapas but that is not the point. If you wish to purchase real estate on the peninsula, go there; live there and look for places to buy as time goes by. Otherwise, you will be screwed by real estate agents specializing in screwing auslanders I promise you. Be patient and use your brain or walk away with empty pockets. Your choice.


Much obliged for your frank thoughts. I have come to that conclusion some time ago already. I speak fluent spanish but am european latino. I have had to abandone several deals already, refuse to be silly with my money.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zapote said:


> *Good day* every one. I am new here. Been going to the Yucatan since 2006. Now making the big step of moving full time, as my wife retires in March 2011. I was reading this forum some time ago and someone mentioned a site that helps with questions as to real estate firms to avoid or look for, etc etc. I cannot seem to find that thread again. Any help is much appreciated. Joseph & Susan


This is not responsive to your question, but I thought I would contribute an alternative to real estate firms. When I was looking for a house to buy, I first decided on the neighborhood I wanted to live in. Then I spent several weeks walking the streets looking for houses that had "se vende" signs on them, calling the owners, and doing walk throughs. When I found one that I liked, the owner and I agreed on a price. Then I found a Notario Publico to carry out the paperwork. I had several friends recommend Notario Publicos, but none of the recommendations panned out. They were not there anymore or otherwise unsuitable. In the end, I just walked into several Notario Publico offices and then picked the one that gave me the best feeling. The whole process worked very well for me. The biggest hassle turned out to be transferring the money from the US to Mexico and dealing with the bank but that is a separate story. Incidentally, I speak some Spanish, but it is far far from perfect. In particular, my comprehension is not nearly good enough. But with asking people to repeat things, it was enough to get by.

Memo


----------



## Zapote (Dec 13, 2010)

*Thank you!*



TundraGreen said:


> This is not responsive to your question, but I thought I would contribute an alternative to real estate firms. When I was looking for a house to buy, I first decided on the neighborhood I wanted to live in. Then I spent several weeks walking the streets looking for houses that had "se vende" signs on them, calling the owners, and doing walk throughs. When I found one that I liked, the owner and I agreed on a price. Then I found a Notario Publico to carry out the paperwork. I had several friends recommend Notario Publicos, but none of the recommendations panned out. They were not there anymore or otherwise unsuitable. In the end, I just walked into several Notario Publico offices and then picked the one that gave me the best feeling. The whole process worked very well for me. The biggest hassle turned out to be transferring the money from the US to Mexico and dealing with the bank but that is a separate story. Incidentally, I speak some Spanish, but it is far far from perfect. In particular, my comprehension is not nearly good enough. But with asking people to repeat things, it was enough to get by.
> 
> Memo


Much obliged for your comments. I have been going back and forth for a few years now and saw what you said about 'SE VENDE'. Now a days seems to be alot of that. I am a retired hotel consultant, and have found that most of the structures I looked at were of poor quality, even refurbished ones. Am coming to the conclusion that if I want a quality building got to do it myself. The main issue seems to be trusting people as one can very easily be take for a ride.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Zapote said:


> *Good day[/B every one. I am new here. Been going to the Yucatan since 2006. Now making the big step of moving full time, as my wife retires in March 2011. I was reading this forum some time ago and someone mentioned a site that helps with questions as to real estate firms to avoid or look for, etc etc. I cannot seem to find that thread again. Any help is much appreciated. Joseph & Susan*


*

Zapote:

That is a compliclated inquiry. "The Yucatan" is a large peninsula consisting of three very distinct political jurisdictions. Yucatan State, Quintana Roo and Campeche. just where is it you are thinking of settling? I live in nearby Chiapas and have, in the past, spent a bit of time searching about the peninsula with the notion of, perhaps, moving there in each of the distinct jurisdictions I mentioned above so maybe I can help you with the benefit of my experience but I need more information as to where you are thinking of as a place and Merida ain´t Campeche and Campeche ain´t Cancun and Cancun ain´t Chetumal and on and on. Tell us what you have in mind.*


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully you are getting the feedback to go very slow. I more than wince when I hear of people that flew to someplace in Mexico for the 1st time, fell in love with it and bought before flying out. I'm sure that some work out fine but this a huge risk with not much recovery capability.
I would do short term rentals in a few options to try to crystallize what is important to you, then longer term rental to test your 1st choice across multiple seasons as this will ggive you a much better feel for day to day life.
This will also give you a feel for whether you want to buy or build as well as to give you a leg up on the relationships you will need to be successful. After family, relationships probably the next most important in Mexico.


----------



## Zapote (Dec 13, 2010)

*Hello*



conklinwh said:


> Hopefully you are getting the feedback to go very slow. I more than wince when I hear of people that flew to someplace in Mexico for the 1st time, fell in love with it and bought before flying out. I'm sure that some work out fine but this a huge risk with not much recovery capability.
> I would do short term rentals in a few options to try to crystallize what is important to you, then longer term rental to test your 1st choice across multiple seasons as this will ggive you a much better feel for day to day life.
> This will also give you a feel for whether you want to buy or build as well as to give you a leg up on the relationships you will need to be successful. After family, relationships probably the next most important in Mexico.


Thank you for your feedback. I was 66 this past november, if I go any slower than I have been going might as well pack it in. Like I said been going back and forth for the past 4 years. Hope to be there come February. I have lived in many countries during my working life, and easily adjusts. Like you said could be a different scenario with my wife.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm also 66 and have traveled and lived overseas for about 30 years. Rented 4 years before decided to build. If you have done the preliminary short term piece, pick a place to rent longer term and try it for both winter & summer. You will really know the place and confirm your likes/dislikes. If that place works this also gives you time to explore options as things change quickly location to location. You will also meet people with knowledge of key folk like notario, architects, craftsman, etc. We started in San Miguel, loved it but after 4 years decided that we wanted to be close enough to take advantage of San Miguel but not in San Miguel. We could never have been able to male that decision upfront even after visiting some 30+ countries.
Some of the great things are that multiple options and the more time you spend the better deals you will find.


----------

